# 1995 Altima No-Start



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

I get a 95 Altima but no start , And I check the spark , fuel and compression. Everything is ok ! Did anyone know any common
problem of this car. Like wiring problem !


----------



## Sticky0825 (Dec 2, 2006)

Lets Go said:


> I get a 95 Altima but no start , And I check the spark , fuel and compression. Everything is ok ! Did anyone know any common
> problem of this car. Like wiring problem !


This just happened to me like 5 days ago on my '94 try the ignition distributor or the distributor cap. the distributor cost about 300 dollars and the cap only 15 it could be either one


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

First things first. Is the engine light on? If you live near an AutoZone or other auto supply store, they'll scan the ECU for free. Your question is a bit vage. A no start can be numerous things


----------

